# برنامج Elite Dpipe 2.0.34 لتصميم شبكة الصرف



## م. رياض النجار (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا برنامج جميل لتصميم شبكة الصرف وحساب التكلفة وتكلفة العمالة بعد, وبصراحة لو لم يكن فيه منفعة إلا وجود بعض الجداول الهامة للتصميم بداخله لكفاه, أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم...

http://www.mediafire.com/?vn2i0v26t59xi65​


----------



## ساكانا (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## aati badri (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووور
شكرا كثيرا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> مشكوووور





aati badri قال:


> شكرا كثيرا



 هلا والله بأستاذنا بصراحة تعليقك له طابع خاص بقلبي

وهلا والله بباقي الشباب​


----------



## عبدالرزاق ح (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله لك في عملك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 أكتوبر 2010)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


 
هلا والله وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## Atatri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور والله يجزاك كل خير

جاري التحميل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2010)

3atooora قال:


> مشكور والله يجزاك كل خير
> 
> جاري التحميل


 
وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## akram555 (13 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخي و الله يجزيك الخير
ياريت شرح للبرنامج Dpipe بالعربى مع مثال


----------



## وعد عبد اللطيف (11 أغسطس 2015)

في ميزان حسناتك ...ان شاء الله:28:


----------



## khaled elsone (12 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## زي الشباب (2 أغسطس 2017)

بارك الله فيك هل يحتاج الى كراك تفعيل ؟!


----------

